# Polarkraft Outlander 2010 CC



## Revpilot (Jan 16, 2009)

Has anyone ridden in one of these ? If so what do you think, good and bad ?? I really like the the 20ft 10" center console. This is one of the boats im considering purchasing, just cant find alot of feedback on them.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Mintgreenwalleyemachine on here just bought that exact boat, pm him I am sure he will respond. To my knowledge he loves it from his posts.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

They look sweet


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

I love mine so far! Built like a tank and is a very dry ride!




"StinkFinger"


----------

